# Consulta sobre consolas de audio



## Dano (Nov 7, 2006)

Resulta que tengo ganas de comprar una consola que tenga salida de sub grupos para tener controlado varios amplificador controlados a diferente volumen. Mi consulta es si por canal de la mezcladora se puede rutear la señal a todas las salidas o sea Sub 1-2 Sub 3-4 y Salida master?


----------



## thors (Nov 7, 2006)

si se puede por los AUX o BUS 
el precio aumenta con mas buses


----------



## Dano (Nov 7, 2006)

ok o sea que con una consola supongamos 4 subgrupos 1-2 y 3-4 mas la salida principal puedo controlar en modo estereo tres lugares distintos con diferentes amplificador.

NOTA: Las salidas aux la idea es dejarlas disponibles para algun o algunos procesadores de efectos.  

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## thors (Nov 8, 2006)

puedes hacer lo de los subgrupos ¡¡ siempre y cuando tengas una consola de 4 subgrupos !! , lo del AUX es una idea para consolas pequeñas 

por tu nota veo que entiendes de consolas ,... y los envios AUX es comun que se emplee
para conectar algun equipo externo ( equ, efx, compresores , gate etc) y 
"enviar solo algunos canales de tu consola " para luego ingresar a la consola 

en resumen hay consolas para lo que necesitas 

¿ sabes el valor de la consola que buscas ?

 como recomencion compra lo mejor que puedas pagar 

chauuuuu


----------



## thors (Nov 8, 2006)

dano observa esta pagina 

http://www.letusa.es/nav_mercado.php?cast=1&pr_orden=pr_valorEtq2


----------



## thors (Nov 9, 2006)

esta consola tiene buenas caracterisicas  y varias posibilidades para adaptarse a lo que necesitas 

si realmente necesitas controlar efectivamente el nivel de sonido sobre todo cuando trabajas
con distintas fuentes de sonido , no esta de mas un compresor de audio , es como tener una tercera mano ayudando , es realmente molesto cuando estas en vivo y cambias de cancion 
y la masterizacion del CD es pecima y te vez obligado rapidamente a ajuastar el equ y nivel para que este al mismo nivel de al anterior  imagina si trabajas convinando entre VINILOS y CDS
imagino que sabras que los VINILOS se masterizan totalmente distintos a lo CDS 
tambien el compresor te ayudara para cuando estes usando MICROFONOS sobre la musica o entre varios microfonos todo sonara PROFESIONAL y te deja tiempo para mezclar tranquilamente y ademas ocupas todo el ancho de banda de los AMPLIFICADORES con lo cual veras que no es necesario aumentar en exceso el nivel de los amplificador es como el sonido sonara mas "gordo"

bueno espero no aburrirte y desviarte 
solo te recomiendo comprar siempre lo mejor que puedas pagar  por que en el futuro siempre vas a optimizar tu sistema de audio y evitas cambiar la consola 
y cuando llegue el momento de cambiarla tendra una mejor reventa

chauuu


----------



## Dano (Nov 9, 2006)

la consola que tenia en mente era comprar una consola behringer sl2442fx-pro dicen algunos que los procesadores de efectos que trae inserto suenan una locura. Tambien tenia ganas de comprar uno o dos compresores behringuer que son de cuatro canales para colocarlos a la salida de los subgrupos y la salida principal  y los dos canales que me sobran ponerlos en las tomas inserts de algun canal.

Un saludo


----------



## Dano (Nov 9, 2006)

Yo se que los equipos behringer no se comparan con mackie o yamaha pero es que un amigo me vende todos los equipos baratos entonces no puedo decirle que no


----------



## thors (Nov 9, 2006)

con esa consola puedes hacer lo que tienes en mente 

NOTA_ prueba todos los controles y fader  canal x canal toca y mueve todo 
          es muy comun encontrar que algunos potenciometros esten gastados 
          y se ponen mas " pesados " y cuando ya producen ruido como "HISS" solo hay que     cambiarlos para encontrar si estan sucios conecta un AMPLI o fonos sin meter señal en las entradas 
y mueve los potenciometros desde la ganancia hasta el fader 
es comun que algunas personas lubriquen los potenciometros para lograr recuperar la suavidad al moverlos pero eso dura muy poco y solo hay que  cambiarlos ( este es el truco que muchas personas hacen para venderlas ) 
sin lugar a dudas los efectos con 24 bit deben ser buenos , pero es lo ultimo que debes revisar 
me imagino que esta es tu primera consola y a modo de dato en muchas ocaciones se trabaja en vivo y es en mono no en stereo 
o cuando hay lugares con mucha reververancia tambien se trabaja en mono y debes ajustar la equ  para evitar que todo se conbierta en boom boom 
siempre los efextos son mas divertidos para quien los ocupa ¡¡¡ pero para el publico no lo es !!!  es mejor ser discreto y no abusar  , para que todos disfruten de lo diestro que eres y no tu efextos 


aaaaah si la persona que te vende la consola la trabajo en vivo ten el doble de rigurosidad al revisarla 

no desprecies una consola behringer e visto algunos tipos con tremendas consolas y algunos hasta digitales pero si no sabes rutear correctamente el sonido o no sabes ajustar tu cadena de sonido de nada sirve  

cuando tengas el compresor ten cuidado ya que hacen milagros si los ajustas bien sino solo sera un verdadero " BOMBEO " 

bueno 
 aky tamos  chauuuu


----------



## Dano (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok gracias


----------



## Dano (Nov 9, 2006)

Otra pregunta: Como hago para conectar los monitores que usan sobre un esenario.Uso los subgrupos? o los Aux?


----------



## Juan Mesa (Nov 9, 2006)

normalmente se usan los Aux, ya que por canal normalmente tenes un poteciometro que te deja elegir el nivel de volumen independientemente del volumen del canal en si (normalmente en el centro es cero el volumen, y para un lado es prefader <antes del vol maestro del canal> y postfader <despues del vol maestro del canal>) el prefader seria una conexión directa a la salida del preamplificador del canal, y te queda independiente el volumen del canal (si entra mas nivel en el mic, sube lo mismo en el AUX) y el postfader que va despues del fader del canal sirve (un ejemplo, siempre puede ser distinto) para una bata, le pones el mismo nivel en todos los canales y los niveles que te salgan por el PA, te salen por los monitores con los mismos niveles de mezcla


----------



## Juan Mesa (Nov 9, 2006)

perdon que recien vi la consola que vas a comprar, la verdad que ta buena, como siempre la reacion calidad/precio es excelente en todos los productos behringer, lo unico que te digo es que no te van a durar tanto como una tascam (tengo una 2516 y 2600-MKII de 16 pirulos ) pero si los conseguis barato, 100% de recomendacion a los behringer, y sobre los efectos, tuve usando una que es igual pero de 6 mics y 4 lineas estereo y solo 1 FX y los FX son fenomenales


----------



## Lea69 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cualquier consola profesional tiene la opcion de rutear la señal, a los sub-grupos, por canal podes elegir si mandas a LR o 12 o 34 o 56 o 78 (en caso de 8 sub-grupos) podes mandarlos a todas juntas o simplemente a 2 o a 1, osea, podes mandar a LR y 12 o 12 solo o LR solo, etc.

Saludos


----------



## thors (Nov 10, 2006)

como dice juan mesa hay muchas posibilidades de configurar tu mesa para adaptarse a lo que quieras lograr 
si te sirve la salida de Sub-grupo o la AUX para los monitores tu lo decides 
tambien puede ser la salida mono!!!! ,  es sorprendente lo flexible que son 
en general trata de simplificar todo para estar en directo 
es preferible dar una buena distribuicion a los parlantes y decidir cuanta potencia necesitaras , y en donde ubicaras refuersos si ocuparas los amplificador en puente etc

mientras un pre-calentamiento 
http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=sphotos

trata de ubicar el manual

chauuu


----------



## Dano (Nov 10, 2006)

Gracias por las respuestas 

WOW que fotos   Thors


----------



## audioman_mex (Dic 4, 2006)

Dano; Tu solución es más fácil y económica de lo que supones,tu solución es en la marca behringer tambíen, es un spliter 1 x 10 es de la serie Mx mixer/sppliter,es decir este equipo puedes alimentarlo con canales A y B y tienes 8canales individuales a la salida,con su propio control de ganancia y 2 más en estereo con un control común,hay varios modelos y ninguno pasa de los US$ 150.00 ,yo los uso continuamente para grabación ,PA's, multizonas etc ,son confiables ,
IMPORTANTE ,USA CUALQUIER EQUIPO BEHRINGER CON UN VOLTAJE NO MAYOR A 110 VOLTS AC,

saludos


----------



## Dano (Dic 4, 2006)

Porque no puedo usar el equipo con voltajes mayores a 110 volts AC????


----------



## audioman_mex (Dic 4, 2006)

Dano: las fuentes de alimentación de los equipos BEHRINGEER  son muy sensibles al voltaje por arriba de los 110 volts,esto es en consolas y perifericos, aparte de esa vulnerabilidad trabajan excelente.
saludos.


----------



## Dano (Dic 5, 2006)

Yo he usado eqiupos beringer a 220 y nunca tube un zumbido


----------



## audioman_mex (Dic 5, 2006)

DANO

Si Dano ,disculpame,pense eso despues de publicar la respuesta,vivo en México y pense que estabas en America, el equipo Behringer que se consigue aca debes de utilizarlos con limitadores de voltaje se daña muy facil la fuente de alimentación pero tienes razón he trabajado en Francia  y ultimamente estuve en Alemania durante el mundial de soccer y trabaje con equipo BEHRINGER y no presentaron problema alguno en ambos paises,por lo que asumo que es algo particular de los productos que se comercializan por aca.

saludos


----------



## Dano (Dic 6, 2006)

Ahhh me dejas mas tranquilo  

PD: Soy de Uruguay


----------



## mau (Dic 18, 2006)

quisiera saber si alguien me puede decir como puedo juntar 2 consolas una de 5 canales y otra de 12 para tener 17 canales en total

de antemano gracias y salu2


----------



## thors (Dic 19, 2006)

cuales son tus consolas '????


----------



## Dano (Dic 19, 2006)

Lo mas facil que te digo asi sin pensar mucho y sin desarmar la consola es conectar la salida master de una consola a un canal de entrada LINE de la otra consola.


----------



## Dano (Dic 19, 2006)

Obiamente como te daras cuenta te quedaras con un total de 16 canales ya que uno va a ser usado para la interconexión


----------



## Acadi (May 9, 2007)

Hola, soy Cristian y reciente miembro de este foro, tengo una consulta, alguien conoce donde puedo encontrar un manual o diagramas de bloques de la consola Tascam M-208, es dificil encontrarlo en la web.

Gracias,


----------



## alogra248 (Jul 23, 2011)

hola,pregunto si alguien me facilita diagrama de consola crate px700dlx,le agradesco la informacion, gracias


----------

